# Juventus



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Presegue il vecchio topic 
http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=50361577


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Anche padoin ko.
Si sono sfasciati più in questo mese che nello scorso campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Anche padoin ko.
> Si sono sfasciati più in questo mese che nello scorso campionato.



....e lo dici a noi......


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

si sfasciano i più scarsi però...


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

É un buon inizio


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Anche padoin ko.
> Si sono sfasciati più in questo mese che nello scorso campionato.



Padoin, sai che perdita.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

http://www.tuttosport.com/calcio/ch...5/Juve,+ecco+la+lista+per+la+Champions+League


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Almeno conte e' capace di fare la lista champions e pogba l'ha messo non come allegri che per mettere mesbah Lascia a casa niang. Conte il caro ziegler non l'ha messo


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma davvero ..che invidia .

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma davvero ..che invidia .


----------



## blunotturno (4 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Almeno conte e' capace di fare la lista champions e pogba l'ha messo non come allegri che per mettere mesbah Lascia a casa niang. Conte il caro ziegler non l'ha messo



Ci son quasi due anni di differenza fra i due, che a quelle età son pesantissimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Almeno conte e' capace di fare la lista champions e pogba l'ha messo non come allegri che per mettere mesbah Lascia a casa niang. Conte il caro ziegler non l'ha messo


Ma poi a sinistra se si fa male antonini chi gioca?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma poi a sinistra se si fa male antonini chi gioca?



de sciglio o costant


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Vedendo la Juve s'è confernato il fatto che il gioco della Juve passa esclusivamente da lui.Ogni azione porta il suo zampino.Se si infortunasse sarebbe un banco di prova estremo per i bianconeri!


----------



## LeonFlare (4 Settembre 2012)

Pogba è un regista a tutti gli effetti, in pochi lo conoscono ma in due partite precampionato che ha disputato ha fatti diversi lanci di 60m degni del miglior Pirlo e ad ogni recupero palla metteva la squadra nelle condizioni di creare un contropiede.


----------



## Principe (4 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto mi viene l'orticaria solo a nominarlo conte ha dimostrato che e' molto piu preparato intelligente e sveglio di allegri. Ha saputo dare un impronta di gioco alla sua squadra chiara e precisa. Ha saputo dotarsi di piu moduli di gioco che gli hanno permesso di sfruttare appieno le qualità dei suoi giocatori. E' capace a fare una lista champions..... E' un allenatore tanto strafottente quanto capace a fare il suo mestiere e l'anno scorso con una squadra nettamente inferiore al di la del fato che abbia vinto lo scudetto ha fatto vedere che se hai idee costanza ecc puoi costruire un gioco decente e puoi tirare fuori dai tuoi giocatori anche di piu di quello che realmente valgono. E' il contrario di allegri incapacità di spostarsi dalla sua dimensione tattica oltr. Incapacità di centrare quelli che erano gli obiettivi piu importanti invece di sprecare energie nella copia Italia.i dispiace dirlo ma conte ad allegri gli da 12 giri in tutto


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi viene l'orticaria solo a nominarlo conte ha dimostrato che e' molto piu preparato intelligente e sveglio di allegri. Ha saputo dare un impronta di gioco alla sua squadra chiara e precisa. Ha saputo dotarsi di piu moduli di gioco che gli hanno permesso di sfruttare appieno le qualità dei suoi giocatori. E' capace a fare una lista champions..... E' un allenatore tanto strafottente quanto capace a fare il suo mestiere e l'anno scorso con una squadra nettamente inferiore al di la del fato che abbia vinto lo scudetto ha fatto vedere che se hai idee costanza ecc puoi costruire un gioco decente e puoi tirare fuori dai tuoi giocatori anche di piu di quello che realmente valgono. E' il contrario di allegri incapacità di spostarsi dalla sua dimensione tattica oltr. Incapacità di centrare quelli che erano gli obiettivi piu importanti invece di sprecare energie nella copia Italia.i dispiace dirlo ma conte ad allegri gli da 12 giri in tutto



Non perché sono juventino, ma, al di là delle antipatie che può suscitare il suo carattere, quello che dici è verissimo. Allegri venendo al Milan e avendo fior di campioni, ha rinunciato a dare un gioco, tanto bastava lanciare lungo per Ibra. Certo ha vinto il primo anno, ha rischiato di vincere anche il secondo, ma nel momento in cui i campioni sono andati via o sono stati venduti, la mancanza di un modulo di gioco crea enormi problemi. Conte ha schierato praticamente la stessa difesa che nel campionato precedente sembrava la banda del buco, ma gli ha messo davanti quello che veramente mancava alla Juve, un centrocampo con qualità e soprattutto palle. Risultato: la banda del buco è diventata un bunker.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non perché sono juventino, ma, al di là delle antipatie che può suscitare il suo carattere, quello che dici è verissimo. Allegri venendo al Milan e avendo fior di campioni, ha rinunciato a dare un gioco, tanto bastava lanciare lungo per Ibra. Certo ha vinto il primo anno, ha rischiato di vincere anche il secondo, ma nel momento in cui i campioni sono andati via o sono stati venduti, la mancanza di un modulo di gioco crea enormi problemi. Conte ha schierato praticamente la stessa difesa che nel campionato precedente sembrava la banda del buco, ma gli ha messo davanti quello che veramente mancava alla Juve, un centrocampo con qualità e soprattutto palle. Risultato: la banda del buco è diventata un bunker.


Si ma se permetti certi discorsi che fa sono ridicoli

"dò fastidio perche vinco"

"ho sempre dimostrato nella mia vita di essere una persona corretta"

Dai, sarà bravo, anche se voglio vederlo quest anno, ma è un pagliaccio.


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non perché sono juventino, ma, al di là delle antipatie che può suscitare il suo carattere, quello che dici è verissimo. Allegri venendo al Milan e avendo fior di campioni, ha rinunciato a dare un gioco, tanto bastava lanciare lungo per Ibra. Certo ha vinto il primo anno, ha rischiato di vincere anche il secondo, ma nel momento in cui i campioni sono andati via o sono stati venduti, la mancanza di un modulo di gioco crea enormi problemi. Conte ha schierato praticamente la stessa difesa che nel campionato precedente sembrava la banda del buco, ma gli ha messo davanti quello che veramente mancava alla Juve, un centrocampo con qualità e soprattutto palle. Risultato: la banda del buco è diventata un bunker.



La Juventus ha un allenatore che al primo anno ha vinto lo scudetto e ha convinto TUTTI.
Il Milan ha un allenatore che al primo anno ha vinto lo scudetto e ha convinto POCHI.

La differenza sostanziale secondo me sta li, la Juventus ha un allenatore bravo che è ha fatto girare tutto per il verso giusto, mentre il Milan ha un allenatore che in due anni sta ancora cercando il bandolo della matassa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma se permetti certi discorsi che fa sono ridicoli
> 
> "dò fastidio perche vinco"
> 
> ...



Questo assolutamente si. E' un personaggio arrogante ed antipatico. Bravo quanto insopportabile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

conte è un grandissimo buffone,peggio di mourinho, ma bisogna riconoscere che alla juve ha fatto un lavoro fantastico..il 50% dello scudetto dello scorso anno è suo per me


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

Mourinho è un gradasso ma se lo puo per permettere molto piu di conte, per quanto non lo sopporti...


----------



## Principe (5 Settembre 2012)

Cmq se mi devo prendere Allegri preferisco uno strafottente ma che sua davvero bravo..... Mourinho e' il numero uno al mondo. Conte il numero uno in Italia..... Allegri un allenatore da parma Cagliari Lazio queste squadre qui..... Al Milan per carità


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Io al Milan vedrei molto bene Spalletti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io al Milan vedrei molto bene Spalletti.



Ice, mi tocca essere d'accordo con te, purtroppo.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Io porto filosofia, e' impossibile non essere d'accordo con me


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2012)

zeman era perfetto per noi e puntava sui giovani spendendo anche relativamente poco e poi almeno male che andava ti faceva divertire


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> zeman era perfetto per noi e puntava sui giovani spendendo anche relativamente poco e poi almeno male che andava ti faceva divertire



Concordo! Ma purtroppo la società non ne fa una giusta


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Agnelli: «Al calcio serve una giustizia efficace»

Il presidente della Juve: «Il tema delle riforme del sistema è assolutamente imprescindibile»

Agnelli: «Al calcio serve una giustizia efficace»


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Ottobre 2012)

Una chicca:


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè alla juventus in Udinese-juventus su un azione IDENTICA hanno espulso brkic e dato rigore mentre a noi han fischiato il fallo contro ?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Perchè alla juventus in Udinese-juventus su un azione IDENTICA hanno espulso brkic e dato rigore mentre a noi han fischiato il fallo contro ?



So casi della vita!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> So casi della vita!



Ah, ok.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ah, ok.



Ma tanto chissenefrega,noi con la Juve quest'anno non c'abbiamo nulla da spartire.Rubino come e quando vogliano!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto chissenefrega,noi con la Juve quest'anno non c'abbiamo nulla da spartire.Rubino come e quando vogliano!



Ma no. Con sto ragionamento allora facciamo rubare tutti, i politici ecc. Io quando vedo qualcosa di illegale e palesemente illecito mi altero, e se poi c'è di mezzo la juve, sulla quale mi sono gia espresso.......... Ma vabè. Saranno chiacchiere da bar. Sarà paranoia, caccia al gombloddo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma no. Con sto ragionamento allora facciamo rubare tutti, i politici ecc. Io quando vedo qualcosa di illegale e palesemente illecito mi altero, e se poi c'è di mezzo la juve, sulla quale mi sono gia espresso.......... Ma vabè. Saranno chiacchiere da bar. Sarà paranoia, caccia al gombloddo.


Heis ci vogliono le prove che rubino le partite,altrimenti sono discorsetti da bar!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Heis ci vogliono le prove che rubino le partite,altrimenti sono discorsetti da bar!



Le prove le hai sotto gli occhi. Guardati anche solo l'ultima partita col siena...

Anyway, come se non avessi detto niente, è tutto ok.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Le prove le hai sotto gli occhi. Guardati anche solo l'ultima partita col siena...
> 
> Anyway, come se non avessi detto niente, è tutto ok.



Heis,spero che non sia un avvoccato,perche' mi porto all'occhio solo congetture,ipotesi,mai una prova certa!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Va bene. Togliti le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi però, ti consiglio solo questo.


----------



## Tom! (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Va bene. Togliti le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi però, ti consiglio solo questo.



Secondo me tu sei ossessionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Va bene. Togliti le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi però, ti consiglio solo questo.



Heis stiamo andando avanti da qualche mese sulla questione.Io ti ripeto,portami le prove,ne discutiamo e possiamo trarre le dovute conseguenza,ma le congetture o ipotesi sono inutili!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ossessionato ? No. Ho una vita fuori da questo forum, una vita serena e normale che mi permette di rilassarmi alla grandissima, quando voglio. Non ho bisogno di pensare alla juve. Ma quando vengo qui, è normale che ne parli.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ossessionato ? No. Ho una vita fuori da questo forum, una vita serena e normale che mi permette di rilassarmi alla grandissima, quando voglio. Non ho bisogno di pensare alla juve. Ma quando vengo qui, è normale che ne parli.



Chi mai dice il contrario!


----------



## Tom! (11 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ossessionato ? No. Ho una vita fuori da questo forum, una vita serena e normale che mi permette di rilassarmi alla grandissima, quando voglio. Non ho bisogno di pensare alla juve. Ma quando vengo qui, è normale che ne parli.



Eh ok, però su 10 messaggi tuoi che leggo 9 sono sul fatto che la juve si dopa, che Bonucci e Pepe sono da arrestare, che Conte ha commesso illecito ecc. Insomma mi sembrano farneticazioni belle e buone.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

Finalmente hanno perso


----------



## Fry Rossonero (4 Novembre 2012)

aspettiamo la seconda ora


----------



## LeonFlare (4 Novembre 2012)

"Finalmente" lo dico pure io, da juventino dico che è una lezione che meritano...si credevano degli dei ma si è visto fin dalla prima partita di campionato che l'intensità, la fame e la cattiveria agonistica era svanita e per questo ripeto : meglio così. Adesso se vogliono dimostrare di voler vincere ancora devono giocare come l'anno precedente, altrimenti è giusto che il campionato lo vinca qualcun altro.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Novembre 2012)

Leggo il titolo di questo topic, elenco le prime cose che mi vengono in mente:
-Delinquenti
-Corrotti
-Criminali
-Ladri
-Mafiosi

E, per finire, 58 solo noi, GLI INVINCIBILI.


----------



## Canonista (4 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Eh ok, però su 10 messaggi tuoi che leggo 9 sono sul fatto che la juve si dopa, che Bonucci e Pepe sono da arrestare, che Conte ha commesso illecito ecc. Insomma mi sembrano farneticazioni belle e buone.


Anche questa mi sembra una farneticazione bella e buona 

Ok tutto, ma addirittura nascondere l'evidenzia no


----------



## LeonFlare (4 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Leggo il titolo di questo topic, elenco le prime cose che mi vengono in mente:
> -Delinquenti
> -Corrotti
> -Criminali
> ...



Guarda lo stesso potrei dire io dei tuoi colori, non lo faccio perchè altrimenti non ne vale la pena seguire più il calcio. Le tue pillole ormai lo sanno i tuoi stessi colleghi di tifo : spara meno stronz....


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2012)

Sul Milan non puoi assolutamente dire queste cose,al massimo sul nano,ma sul Milan assolutamente.Mi dispiace per voi,ma la nomea che ha la Juve è nota in tutto il mondo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Leggo il titolo di questo topic, elenco le prime cose che mi vengono in mente:
> -Delinquenti
> -Corrotti
> -Criminali
> ...



a me vengono in mente anche altre cose!!ma non le scrivo senò i moralisti scatenano il putiferio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Novembre 2012)

Quanto godooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeonFlare (5 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sul Milan non puoi assolutamente dire queste cose,al massimo sul nano,ma sul Milan assolutamente.Mi dispiace per voi,ma la nomea che ha la Juve è nota in tutto il mondo!



Guarda che ad essere puniti per il calcioscommesse non è stata la Juve, comunque vorrei capire come vengono selezionati i mod nel forum...per delegare avvertimenti come motiviazione "insulto ad altri utenti del forum" quando non ho proprio insultato nessuno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Guarda che ad essere puniti per il calcioscommesse non è stata la Juve, comunque vorrei capire come vengono selezionati i mod nel forum...per delegare avvertimenti come motiviazione "insulto ad altri utenti del forum" quando non ho proprio insultato nessuno.



ma per favore!!la juve non dovrebbe manco più esistere se dovessimo parlare di ruberie e calcio sporco!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Guarda che ad essere puniti per il calcioscommesse non è stata la Juve, comunque vorrei capire come vengono selezionati i mod nel forum...per delegare avvertimenti come motiviazione "insulto ad altri utenti del forum" quando non ho proprio insultato nessuno.



Infatti ve la siete scampati alla grande per la partita Bologna-Juve(vai su youtube,c'è un video di Carlo Petrini che spiega la cosa per filo e per segno),perche' avevate gli Agnelli,mentre noi eravamo guidati da 4 sfixgati.Ma alla fine avete pagato tutte le malefatte negli anni con calciopoli.Ma inutile ritornare su argomenti tritti e ritritti e poi ricorda che sei su un forum rossonero,allorche' non provocare ad ogni pie' sospinto!


----------



## pennyhill (5 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Guarda lo stesso potrei dire io dei tuoi colori, non lo faccio perchè altrimenti non ne vale la pena seguire più il calcio. Le tue pillole ormai lo sanno i tuoi stessi colleghi di tifo : spara meno stronz....



Guarda, io sono iscritto su un forum gobbo, anche se ci scrivo ogni sei secoli  , e ogni tanto partecipo a qualche conversazione su un blog sull’inter, in realtà soprattutto se si parla di calcio giocato o estero. Se su tifosibianconeri, trovo un topic su Galliani, Allegri o non si chi altro, non li apro neanche, tanto so cosa potrei trovarci, mi pare ovvia la cosa. Se invece c’è una discussione sul perché Conte dovrebbe tornare al 4-3-3 o confermare il 3-5-2, o sul perché Stramaccioni vuole puntare su Chivu come regista arretrato, allora quello lo trovo già più interessante, e potrebbe esserci terreno fertile per una discussione civile. Per dire, anni fa avevo una curiosità, ma veramente per una cosa stupida, mi ricordavo di Edmundo sulla gazzetta con la maglia del Parma, a distanza di anni mi registrai su un forum di tifosi ducali, e chiesi se la mente mi aveva giocato un brutto scherzo, o se aveva veramente vestito quella maglia, lo stesso ho fatto in un forum della Lazio, non ricordo quanti decenni fa.  Per il resto in quello spazio so cosa trovarmi, sfottò, commenti da tifoso da bar, demagogia, tutto permesso, e giustamente anche, visto che tengono fede alla loro fede  , uno ha poco da lamentarsi, fino a quando si rimane nel campo dell’educazione.
In questo forum ci sono addirittura due sezioni apposite (che se fosse per me non esisterebbero), dove è permesso postare a tutti, ripeto sempre nei limiti dell’educazione. Ripeto che se vieni qua, come so anch’io se vado su altri lidi, so benissimo che troverò il tifoso umorale che parla con la pancia, e visto che sono a casa loro, ho poco da lamentarmi, so cosa trovo 
Se vedo che su tifosibianconeri scrivono Fester ladro, nano mafioso, ecc... non andrò certamente a rimproverarli.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono iscritto su un forum gobbo, anche se ci scrivo ogni sei secoli  , e ogni tanto partecipo a qualche *conversazione su un blog sull’inter*, in realtà soprattutto se si parla di calcio giocato o estero. Se su tifosibianconeri, trovo un topic su Galliani, Allegri o non si chi altro, non li apro neanche, tanto so cosa potrei trovarci, mi pare ovvia la cosa. Se invece c’è una discussione sul perché Conte dovrebbe tornare al 4-3-3 o confermare il 3-5-2, o sul perché Stramaccioni vuole puntare su Chivu come regista arretrato, allora quello lo trovo già più interessante, e potrebbe esserci terreno fertile per una discussione civile. Per dire, anni fa avevo una curiosità, ma veramente per una cosa stupida, mi ricordavo di Edmundo sulla gazzetta con la maglia del Parma, a distanza di anni mi registrai su un forum di tifosi ducali, e chiesi se la mente mi aveva giocato un brutto scherzo, o se aveva veramente vestito quella maglia, lo stesso ho fatto in un forum della Lazio, non ricordo quanti decenni fa.  Per il resto in quello spazio so cosa trovarmi, sfottò, commenti da tifoso da bar, demagogia, tutto permesso, e giustamente anche, visto che tengono fede alla loro fede  , uno ha poco da lamentarsi, fino a quando si rimane nel campo dell’educazione.
> In questo forum ci sono addirittura due sezioni apposite (che se fosse per me non esisterebbero), dove è permesso postare a tutti, ripeto sempre nei limiti dell’educazione. Ripeto che se vieni qua, come so anch’io se vado su altri lidi, so benissimo che troverò il tifoso umorale che parla con la pancia, e visto che sono a casa loro, ho poco da lamentarmi, so cosa trovo
> Se vedo che su tifosibianconeri scrivono Fester ladro, nano mafioso, ecc... non andrò certamente a rimproverarli.



Penny posso sapere quale?

Se ti scoccia,potresti magari dirmelo in MP?
grassie


----------



## Brain84 (5 Novembre 2012)

Aesso che hanno perso secondo me il ruolino di marcia subirà una bella inversione. Questa Juve corrè la metà dell'anno scorso


----------



## Heisenberg (5 Novembre 2012)

Tutto giusto, peccato che, quando si parla di juve, affermare che è la squadra della corruzione mi sembra alquanto assiomatico, c'entra poco la fede.


----------



## LeonFlare (5 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono iscritto su un forum gobbo, anche se ci scrivo ogni sei secoli  , e ogni tanto partecipo a qualche conversazione su un blog sull’inter, in realtà soprattutto se si parla di calcio giocato o estero. Se su tifosibianconeri, trovo un topic su Galliani, Allegri o non si chi altro, non li apro neanche, tanto so cosa potrei trovarci, mi pare ovvia la cosa. Se invece c’è una discussione sul perché Conte dovrebbe tornare al 4-3-3 o confermare il 3-5-2, o sul perché Stramaccioni vuole puntare su Chivu come regista arretrato, allora quello lo trovo già più interessante, e potrebbe esserci terreno fertile per una discussione civile. Per dire, anni fa avevo una curiosità, ma veramente per una cosa stupida, mi ricordavo di Edmundo sulla gazzetta con la maglia del Parma, a distanza di anni mi registrai su un forum di tifosi ducali, e chiesi se la mente mi aveva giocato un brutto scherzo, o se aveva veramente vestito quella maglia, lo stesso ho fatto in un forum della Lazio, non ricordo quanti decenni fa.  Per il resto in quello spazio so cosa trovarmi, sfottò, commenti da tifoso da bar, demagogia, tutto permesso, e giustamente anche, visto che tengono fede alla loro fede  , uno ha poco da lamentarsi, fino a quando si rimane nel campo dell’educazione.
> In questo forum ci sono addirittura due sezioni apposite (che se fosse per me non esisterebbero), dove è permesso postare a tutti, ripeto sempre nei limiti dell’educazione. Ripeto che se vieni qua, come so anch’io se vado su altri lidi, so benissimo che troverò il tifoso umorale che parla con la pancia, e visto che sono a casa loro, ho poco da lamentarmi, so cosa trovo
> Se vedo che su tifosibianconeri scrivono Fester ladro, nano mafioso, ecc... non andrò certamente a rimproverarli.



Ma il problema non è tanto capire se il forum è di una squadra o di un'altra, il regolamento del forum parla chiaro e fin quando un utente anche se non milanista si comporta allo stesso modo di un utente milanista è lecito che rientra perfettamente nelle normative del sito web, sto parlando del linguaggio. Cioè per farla breve io mi son registrato perchè il regolamento del forum prevedeva gli stessi diritti di linguaggio a prescindere dal tifo, nel caso non fosse così consiglierei agli amministratori di aggiornare il regolamento, così da essere chiari. Se tizio dice "corrotti" e io rispondo "corrotti" e vengo punito, faccio le valigie perchè ovviamente il regolamento è solo un optional.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Guarda lo stesso potrei dire io dei tuoi colori, non lo faccio perchè altrimenti non ne vale la pena seguire più il calcio. Le tue pillole ormai lo sanno i tuoi stessi colleghi di tifo : spara meno stronz....





LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Guarda che ad essere puniti per il calcioscommesse non è stata la Juve, comunque vorrei capire come vengono selezionati i mod nel forum...per delegare avvertimenti come motiviazione "insulto ad altri utenti del forum" quando non ho proprio insultato nessuno.



I mod vengono selezionati per punire atteggiamenti come il primo quote evidenzia. A sto giro ti prendi il richiamo ufficiale, alla prossima l'infrazione e alla prossima ancora scatta il ban 

Edit: anzi ho appena visto che hai già preso l'infrazione. A sto giro te la cavi, alla prossima ban


----------



## Canonista (5 Novembre 2012)




----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Novembre 2012)

dr1, leonflare e brontolo (quest'ultimo in modo sfacciato, addirittura) sono dei palesi troll, eppure continuano a postare indisturbatamente.
poi magari c'è chi come me (milanista) che viene bannato un mese per delle mere inezie.
i miei più vivi complimenti, non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## LeonFlare (5 Novembre 2012)

Guarda non c'è bisogno neanche di interessarsene, Addio e buon campionato.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

IL TOPIC CHIUDE, DATEVI UNA CONTROLLATA TUTTI. NOI SIAMO DEGLI ESSERi UMANI, NON POSSIAMO STARE 24 ORE SU 24 APPRESSO ALLE BAMBINATE DI *TUTTI*. SE NON SIETE CONTENTI DELL'OPERATO DEI MODERATORI, CHIEDETE DIRETTAMENTE AD [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] DI SOSTITUIRLI SE QUEST'ULTIMO LO RITERRA' OPPORTUNO.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Riapro il topic.

Oh ragazzi, mi raccomando...


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2012)

ma che gusto c'e' a litigare??? mah....


----------



## Jaqen (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Riapro il topic.
> 
> Oh ragazzi, mi raccomando...



....siam mica qua a contare le macchie di un dalmata eh


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2012)

Comunque era piu che normale il loro calo. L'anno scorso hanno iniziato la stagione cosi cosi poi da febbraio è partito il rullo compressore.

Quest'anno pero stanno giocando ogni 3 giorni, non corrono piu come l'anno scorso. E la fatica si sente.

Tuttavia, andranno fuori dalla CL già dai gironi, e torneranno a correre...

Lo scudetto rimane loro al 100%


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque era piu che normale il loro calo. L'anno scorso hanno iniziato la stagione cosi cosi poi da febbraio è partito il rullo compressore.
> 
> Quest'anno pero stanno giocando ogni 3 giorni, non corrono piu come l'anno scorso. E la fatica si sente.
> 
> ...



Non ci giurerei.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque era piu che normale il loro calo. L'anno scorso hanno iniziato la stagione cosi cosi poi da febbraio è partito il rullo compressore.
> 
> Quest'anno pero stanno giocando ogni 3 giorni, non corrono piu come l'anno scorso. E la fatica si sente.
> 
> ...




....spiace dirlo ma l'Inter sembra più affamata....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non ci giurerei.



Contro nordcoso e chelsea puo darsi anche che vinceranno. 

Andare in ucraina e giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima contro lo shaktar in casa loro, mi sembra molto ma molto difficile


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2012)

Hanno due sfide in casa, a passare passano, da secondi ma passano


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Voi dite che la Juve batte il Chelsea??Com'è messa ora???Io dico che se fanno 4 punti nelle prossime 2 partite casalinghe gli va di lusso!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria con il Nordsjaelland, vittoria con il Chelsea e pareggio con lo Shaktar, questo sarà il percorso Juventino.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vittoria con il Nordsjaelland, vittoria con il Chelsea e pareggio con lo Shaktar, questo sarà il percorso Juventino.



Vittoria con il Nord......, sconfitta con le altre.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vittoria con il Nordsjaelland, vittoria con il Chelsea e pareggio con lo Shaktar, questo sarà il percorso Juventino.



Juve-Nordcoso 1-0
Juve-Chelsea 1-2
Shaktar-Juve 2-1


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Novembre 2012)

Una domanda sorge spontanea: ma adesso come funziona? i punti sul campo sono 30?


----------



## juventino (5 Novembre 2012)

Bah la sfida col Nordcoso mi puzza di non vittoria da lontanissimo. Mi sa che mi faccio una schedina strategica come ho già fatto contro l'Inter.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Contro nordcoso e chelsea puo darsi anche che vinceranno.
> 
> Andare in ucraina e giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima contro lo shaktar in casa loro, mi sembra molto ma molto difficile



Dipende anche da cosa farà il Chelsea questo turno con lo Shaktar. Sono obbligati a vincere e se non lo fanno, contando che devono andare a Torino, rischierebbero tantissimo.


----------



## Brontolo (6 Novembre 2012)

lollo7zar ha scritto:


> una domanda sorge spontanea: Ma adesso come funziona? I punti sul campo sono 30?



31 :d


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea: ma adesso come funziona? i punti sul campo sono 30?



30-35-36-40,bah,la matematica per loro è un'opinione!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 30-35-36-40,bah,la matematica per loro è un'opinione!



....staranno patteggiando


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2012)

Comunque solo io trovo che chiellini sia veramente scarso? Solo di testa e' buono...per dire bonucci per me e' piu' forte oltre che fondamentale per la juve.


----------



## Juventino30 (6 Novembre 2012)

Leggo parecchi de profundis, a neanche metà campionato...Le somme le tireremo a Maggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2012)

1)Shaktar
2)Juventus
3)Chelsea
4)Nordsjaelland


----------



## DR_1 (6 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque solo io trovo che chiellini sia veramente scarso? Solo di testa e' buono...per dire bonucci per me e' piu' forte oltre che fondamentale per la juve.



Da tifoso juventino Chiellini mi fa venire i brividi, è un fabbro. Bonucci? è migliorato, ma non è una garanzia, l'unico che ti dà sicurezza è Barzagli che non ha ancora sbagliato una partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Leggo parecchi de profundis, a neanche metà campionato...Le somme le tireremo a Maggio.



Il campionato lo vincete senza problemi,a meno di suicidi.Pero' in champions farete poca strada con quelle puntine!


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque solo io trovo che chiellini sia veramente scarso? Solo di testa e' buono...per dire bonucci per me e' piu' forte oltre che fondamentale per la juve.



Ha avuto un calo impressionante negli ultimi due anni. Durante il periodo con cantante Ranieri in panca era a dir poco dominante dietro. Potessi ritornare indietro lo venderei quando ancora valeva qualcosa. Bonucci invece è molto molto scarso e sopravvalutato e fosse per me lo venderei subito.


----------



## Juventino30 (7 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo vincete senza problemi,a meno di suicidi.Pero' in champions farete poca strada con quelle puntine!



Ma è chiaro, questo lo si sa e lo si accetta come "inevitabile". D'altra parte, abbiamo rimesso il naso ora nella competizione, dobbiamo crescere, farci le ossa. Quest'anno arrivare agli ottavi (ma non è sicuro, visto che la strada si è fatta stretta) è credo la meta stabilita. Oltre non si può pretendere.


----------



## rossovero (7 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque solo io trovo che chiellini sia veramente scarso? Solo di testa e' buono...per dire bonucci per me e' piu' forte oltre che fondamentale per la juve.



tranquillo, non sei solo. io penso che sia profondamente scarso. ha grinta e fisico e basta. ha più di 50 partite in nazionale  fondamentalmente perchè gioca nella juve e non c'è nient'altro in giro


----------



## Jaqen (7 Novembre 2012)

Parlavo con uno juventino ieri:
"Abbiamo la difesa più forte del mondo." Pensavo di buttarmi giù dall'aula.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Parlavo con uno juventino ieri:
> "Abbiamo la difesa più forte del mondo." Pensavo di buttarmi giù dall'aula.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2012)

Nono pure per me bonucci e' scarso pero' credo sia fondamentale perche' e' l'unico che imposta insieme a lupo lucio che non ho capito perche' non gioca


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Qualificata come prima del girone. Bene così per il calcio italiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Dicembre 2012)

Madò ma se questi avessero un attaccante serio la davanti...

Sono forti sono davvero forti neanche una sconfitta, hanno vinto in un campo dove lo shaktar non aveva mai perso....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madò ma se questi avessero un attaccante serio la davanti...
> 
> Sono forti sono davvero forti neanche una sconfitta, hanno vinto in un campo dove lo shaktar non aveva mai perso....


Avessero un attaccante serio, potrebbero ambire seriamente alla Champions. Pensare che, con la rosa dell'anno scorso, anche noi saremmo potuti essere una grande squadra, una sorta di rinascita del calcio italiano, invece abbiamo preferito suicidarci.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2012)

lo shakthar aveva vinto le ultime 16 partite in casa e oggi ha perso... complimenti alla Juve


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2013)

Juventus ormai con la strada spianata in campionato ...


----------



## Frikez (11 Marzo 2013)

LOL


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

io sono Milanista e non anti quello o quell' altro, ma la juve per me è orribile


----------



## Tobi (16 Marzo 2013)

Molto lontana dalle top. 
Ha titolati come bonucci chiellini vucinic e giovinco e riserve come Peluso Giaccherini Isla Matri Anelka padoin marrone. La loro fortuna sta nei 3 titolari di centrocampo piu pogba, per il resto non sono nulla di quanto si dica sui giornali o quei gasati dei tifosi


----------



## Graxx (16 Marzo 2013)

il trio di centrocampo effettivamente è straordinario...e poi conte gli fa dare l'anima a questi qua...sempre a mille su ogni pallone...non mollano mai...questi due fattori per me fanno la differenza...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Altra vittoria, 2-0 alla Lazio.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Sono dell'idea che in serie A vinceranno ancora a lungo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che in serie A vinceranno ancora a lungo.



non ne sono così sicuro,questo milan con qualche ritocco se la giocherebbe tranquillamente con la juve,a mio parere


----------



## Forza Pazzini (26 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concordo! Ma purtroppo la società non ne fa una giusta



Silvio, Adriano, SIETE DA JUVE! Vergogna...


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2013)

la giuve si meriterebbe la calciopoli a livello Europeo col doping nel 1996 secondo me c' era qualcosa di non tropo trasparente in quegli anni.....


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non ne sono così sicuro,questo milan con qualche ritocco se la giocherebbe tranquillamente con la juve,a mio parere



Ma infatti il Milan continuerà a fare prestazioni migliori nei trofei internazionali, la Juventus per tre motivi però continuerà a fare meglio negli scudetti: per prima cosa tiene meglio (questo però vale solo se confrontata con il Milan di Allegri), per seconda cosa l'arbitraggio ma terzo e più decisivo fattore alcune squadre (soprattutto l'Udinese) si mettono palesemente a 90 contro la Juventus e fanno la partita della vita contro il Milan mentre non esistono squadre che si comportano in maniera opposta.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2014)

non sapevo dove postarla, vi dico solo che voglio cambiare pianeta


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non sapevo dove postarla, vi dico solo che voglio cambiare pianeta



é talmente imbarazzante che nemmeno cambiando pianeta riuscirai nel tuo intento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non sapevo dove postarla, vi dico solo che voglio cambiare pianeta


Mi dispiace ma è un fake...


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Gennaio 2014)

non che non siano ugualmente inguardabili però un solievo vedere che è un fake


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma è un fake...



Sì infatti forse era meglio prima


----------



## Tobi (4 Marzo 2014)

Tornando in topic, la partita contro di noi ha evidenziato per l'ennesima volta perche non possono mai e poi mai con questa squadra fare grandi cose in europa. In italia nessuno li pressa, nessuno li attacca, gli si lascia 60 metri di campo ed è normale che prima o poi il gol lo trova, hanno comunque 3-4 singoli (pirlo,vidal,pogba,tevez) che trovano la giocata.
Però considerate anche che un Tevez, in Europa tocca 1 terzo dei palloni che tocca in serie A
Idem Pirlo ecc...
Logico che quandi ti trovi 10 volte in zona gol, 1 giocata su 10 ti riesce.
Il punto è quando tocchi in tutta la partita il pallone con il contagoce, e questi giocatori non sono in grado di risolverti la partita la.media: 1 pallone giocato,1 gol o 1 assist. Magari questa proporzione la puoi scongiurare contro il Catania,il bologna, che hanno singoli palesemente inferiori, ma contro squadre di livello la pacchia finisce.
Pirlo cosa ha combinato contro di noi? Nulla
Pogba? Nulla
Marchisio? Ha giocato?
Tevez gol a parte (dove gli è stato concesso troppo spazio e dove il portiere non prende un tiro centrale) non ha fatto niente di clamoroso.

È bastato un milan aggressivo, seppur inferiore tecnicamente ed atleticamente che questi non ci hanno capito nulla.
Se le squadre invece di farsela sotto pensassero a giocarsela.......


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Dicembre 2014)

Chissà perchè mi son ritrovato oggi a tifare Napoli...


----------



## runner (23 Dicembre 2014)

a me quello che da fastidio della giuve non è il fatto che abbiano rubato delle partite o che ci siano personaggi sconvolgenti (come in tutte le squadre) che la fanno da padrone prendendosi ad esempio i soldi delle Olimpiadi invernali per farsi uno stadio appenda dopo calciopoli....

a me danno proprio fastigio i giuventini che spesso sono "la qualunque" dello sport!!


----------



## peppe75 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Io voglio dire solo questo...ma i rubentini credono di fare il colpaccio con Pogba come successe a Moggi vendendo Zidane e rifacendo la squadra?? Non hanno capito che i tempi sono cambiati...appena vendono il francese i club che hanno i giocatori che interessano a Marotta e company sapendo che hanno incassato tanto pretenderanno lo stesso...in più i giocatori che vogliono i rubentini saranno preda dei club più ricchi!! I tempi sono cambiati!!


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Infatti noi tifosi vogliamo che Pogba rimane. Il Tottenham vendendo Bale si é indebolito, idem il Liverpool che va a sostituire Suarez con quel bimbominkia di Balotelli.

Il problema è che se Pogba vuole andarsene, se ne va. Alla societá ovviamente farebbe comodo, sarebbe una plusvalenza gigantesca. Con quei soldi peró se spesi bene si puó tranquillamente tenere un certo livello in squadra e continuare a vincere. Nessuno chiede Ronaldo e Messi.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Febbraio 2015)

Da quello che si vocifera e tengo a sottolineare che sono solo voci,la Juve quando saprà che dovrà vendere Pogba,farà mercato prima della sua cessione.Appunto per evitare che i club aumentino a dismusira i prezzi.Eviteranno sicuramente un caso Napoli/Higuain.
Sono comunque una società seria e ben gestita,non sono dei fessi.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Si ma i tempi sono cambiati...la Rube può sperare in un altro caso simile a Pogba, ma certamente non può acquistare giocatori da 25 milioni...perché ci sarebbe una concorrenza spietata...sui giocatori top club per intenderci se c'è il Real Madrid di turno secondo voi il giocatore dove va?? Dovrà puntare o su giocatori del campionato lo stesso Icardi o Dybala non credo che se lo possano permettere c'è sempre il bilancio da rispettare o su nuovi talenti, ma la concorrenza lo ripeto fino alla noia sarà spietata ...l


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sará un calciomercato leggermente migliore del solito, ma in ogni caso non prenderemo gente da 20-30 milioni ciascuno. Anche perché probabilmente la metá (se non di piú) verrá messa a bilancio.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (18 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Da quello che si vocifera e tengo a sottolineare che sono solo voci,la Juve quando saprà che dovrà vendere Pogba,farà mercato prima della sua cessione.Appunto per evitare che i club aumentino a dismusira i prezzi.Eviteranno sicuramente un caso Napoli/Higuain.
> Sono comunque una società seria e ben gestita,non sono dei fessi.


Non saranno fessi, ma intanto mi chiedo quando decideranno di trovare i sostituti di Buffon, Barzagli, Chiellini, Litchcoso e Pirlo che hanno un'età molto avanzata. Come sostituiranno Vidal che è il fantasma di se stesso e come sostituiranno Pogba che se ne andrà sicuramente e non certo alle cifre di cui si parla.
Inoltre l'anno prossimo sarà pure l'ultimo di Tevez e il Real ha gia fatto sapere che controriscatterà Morata.
Ridendo e scherzando, i giuventini in 2 anni dovranno rifare tutta la squadra e sostituire dei campioni!


----------



## Marchisio89 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Non saranno fessi, ma intanto mi chiedo quando decideranno di trovare i sostituti di Buffon, Barzagli, Chiellini, Litchcoso e Pirlo che hanno un'età molto avanzata. Come sostituiranno Vidal che è il fantasma di se stesso e come sostituiranno *Pogba che se ne andrà sicuramente e non certo alle cifre di cui si parla.*
> Inoltre l'anno prossimo sarà pure l'ultimo di Tevez e il Real ha gia fatto sapere che controriscatterà Morata.
> Ridendo e scherzando, i giuventini in 2 anni dovranno rifare tutta la squadra e sostituire dei campioni!


Perché no?


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Non saranno fessi, ma intanto mi chiedo quando decideranno di trovare i sostituti di Buffon, Barzagli, Chiellini, Litchcoso e Pirlo che hanno un'età molto avanzata. Come sostituiranno Vidal che è il fantasma di se stesso e come sostituiranno Pogba che se ne andrà sicuramente e non certo alle cifre di cui si parla.
> Inoltre l'anno prossimo sarà pure l'ultimo di Tevez e il Real ha gia fatto sapere che controriscatterà Morata.
> Ridendo e scherzando, i giuventini in 2 anni dovranno rifare tutta la squadra e sostituire dei campioni!



Buffon è ancora un signor portiere.Poi non ci metteranno molto a sostituirlo!Hanno Leali che non è male,in più si dice che abbiano già un accordo con l'Udinese per Scuffet (Non so se sia vera e fondata questa notizia,sono solo voci) e il discorso portiere è ampiamente sistemato.

Barzagli è già stato sostituito con Rugani.Perlomeno loro ci puntano,il ragazzo a quanto pare ha dimostrato d'avere un ottimo potenziale,se regge l'impatto della grande squadra,sono a posto.Chiellini che c'entra?Ancora può giocare per qualche anno.A mio avviso per distacco è ancora il difensore più forte della Juve!Altro che Bonucci!La domanda piuttosto è: Quando si decideranno a mandar via quello scarsone di Bonucci?

Lichsteiner è un buon giocatore,non un fenomeno!!Lo possono sostituire quando gli pare.
Il sostituto di Pirlo l'hanno già in casa e si chiama Claudio Marchioso.

Vidal sarà anche il fantasma di se stesso,ma non è un bollito.Sta vivendo una stagione un po' cosi,capita a praticamente tutti i giocatori come lui che vengono da tante stagioni straordinarie.Ha avuto problemi al ginocchio,ha giocato lo stesso al mondiale,c'erano molte voci sulla sua cessione etc..E' normale che quest'anno sia calato,ma MAGARI il Milan avesse un giocatore come Vidal!MAGARI.

La Juve rischia di prendere Dybala,quindi sostituiranno Tevez con lui.Con un fuoriclasse giovane e talentuoso.

Pogba è già ora un Top Player con ampissimi margini di miglioramento!E' uno dei centrocampisti puri,più forti del pianeta,perlomeno per me è nei primi 10.Di che stiamo parlando?Lo vuole tutta l'Europa.La Juve lo venderà a 80mln circa e farà più che bene.Se lo vendono a di meno sono dei fessi,visti i prezzi assurdi che ci sono ora.

Il Real Madrid parla tanto,ma poi vediamo veramente se si filerà Morata,anche se fosse alla Juve andranno 30/33mln.Farà una bella plusvalenza e avrà comunque i soldi per risostituire Morata,magari acquistando pure un attaccante ancora più forte dello Spagnolo


Insomma la Juve programma,è messa bene,altro che male!Poi non parliamo dei giovani talenti che ha in giro,Zaza e Berardi su tutti,che anche se non li farà tornare a casa,li potrà vendere e farci su un bel gruzzoletto.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (18 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perché no?



perchè secondo me 100 milioni oggi non li caccia nessuno. Magari ci mettono dentro dei giocatori, ma non cash. E poi è uno della scuderia di Raiola, non mi stupirei se iniziasse a litigare con il mr o i compagni di squadra.....


----------



## Nils Liedholm (18 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Buffon è ancora un signor portiere.Poi non ci metteranno molto a sostituirlo!Hanno Leali che non è male,in più si dice che abbiano già un accordo con l'Udinese per Scuffet (Non so se sia vera e fondata questa notizia,sono solo voci) e il discorso portiere è ampiamente sistemato.
> 
> Barzagli è già stato sostituito con Rugani.Perlomeno loro ci puntano,il ragazzo a quanto pare ha dimostrato d'avere un ottimo potenziale,se regge l'impatto della grande squadra,sono a posto.Chiellini che c'entra?Ancora può giocare per qualche anno.A mio avviso per distacco è ancora il difensore più forte della Juve!Altro che Bonucci!La domanda piuttosto è: Quando si decideranno a mandar via quello scarsone di Bonucci?
> 
> ...



mi fermo a: il sostituto di Pirlo è Claudio Marchisio. Scusa, ma se la pensi così non credo che ci siano gli elementi per continuare la discussione.....


----------



## Marchisio89 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> perchè secondo me 100 milioni oggi non li caccia nessuno. Magari ci mettono dentro dei giocatori, ma non cash. E poi è uno della scuderia di Raiola, non mi stupirei se iniziasse a litigare con il mr o i compagni di squadra.....


Ah sí 100 mln neanche per me sono realistici. Io ho sempre letto di una cifra intorno i 60-70 mln.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> mi fermo a: il sostituto di Pirlo è Claudio Marchisio. Scusa, ma se la pensi così non credo che ci siano gli elementi per continuare la discussione.....



Ah si e perchè?Marchisio non ha il piedino fino di Pirlo,ma in fase difensiva si asfalta Andrea.Poi il suo Claudio lo fa in maniera più che egreggia.L'ho visto giocare da regista e gioca molto bene.Il suo sostituto è proprio Marchisio.
Ma oh,se ti senti il Dio calcio che sa tutto,cosa scrivi a fare in questo forum?Se manco sei in grado di portare avanti una discussione,non scrivere e basta.Non siamo mica all'asilo,qua ci si confronta in maniera civile e pacata.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] a me Marchisio come regista (anche se atipico) mi piace un casino. Sono grato a Pirlo e ovviamente Marchisio non sará mai capace di fare con i piedi ció che sa fare Andrea, ma ora come ora non avrei dubbi su chi scegliere, soprattutto in Champions... ormai Pirlo va dosato, gli anni passano per tutti.

Con Marchisio la manovra di gioco é MOLTO piú veloce, la difesa é piú coperta e ci permette di giocare con Pogba e Vidal mezz'ale contemporaneamente (finché rimane il francese naturalmente) senza sacrificare il cileno sulla trequarti. L'ideale imho sarebbe un tridente davanti a loro ma non vorrei andare troppo off-topic.

Ovvio che un Verratti sarebbe la soluzione migliore, ma grazie a Marchisio la posizione del regista é ben occupata e questo permette alla Juve di investire (magari anche pesantemente, anche se non credo) in ruoli dove siamo meno coperti.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti alla Juventus ed a tutti gli amici juventini che seguono il nostro forum per la qualificazione ai quarti di CL.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Sarà la loro serata?


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà la loro serata?



Campioni d'Europa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Campioni d'Europa



Meglio italiana che spagnola comunque.


----------



## Hammer (6 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio italiana che spagnola comunque.



Ho solo detto Campioni d'Europa


----------

